# I had the craziest dream last night... lol



## IanT (Nov 17, 2009)

I was apparently running packages across the US-Mexico border when border patrol somehow captured me (I dont remember exactly how as I only remember bits n pieces of the dream now....)... but I remember them forcing me to inhale this mist from something that looked like an asthma inhaler....hold it in....and then let me go.... apparently it was a mist that stupified me and caused me not to be able to talk correctly (I distinctly remember losing control of my mouth and feeling really pulled down by it..)...

Just weird...

I had a bunch more dreams as well that I cant quite remember...I thought it was just weird lol... 

crazy ...


----------



## krissy (Nov 17, 2009)

lol, what kind f packages were you running?? 8)


----------



## IanT (Nov 17, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> lol, what kind f packages were you running?? 8)



lol I think they 2.2 pound bricks of something green lol...

Might have been influenced by me watching the movie "Walking tall" the other day lol....

It was definitely nuts... I think the inhaler part freaked me out the most cause when I woke up I felt all groggy and like I did in the dream (and I have not been partaking in anything other than a cold brewski since college..which I didnt even have last night...so no explanation to why i felt like that this morning other than some matrix-type ish... lol)


----------



## wonderland (Nov 19, 2009)

i thought i was the only person on the planet that had weird dreams.  lol

i had a nice one the other night.  i dreampt i answered my phone and it was my mom and she said, "hey baby, whatcha doing?"  that's how she would greet me each time she called.  

then she rambled on about stuff that didn't make sense and her voice started fading and then she wasn't there anymore.  i kept saying, "mom?  MOM?  can you hear me????"

my mom passed away last new year's eve.  well, we decided to take her off life support that night.  i knew in my dream that she wasn't here and i was desperately trying to talk to her.  i was so sad when i woke up yet very happy at the same time.  it was nice to hear her voice again.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, dreams can flle so real, don't they.
My husband and I sometimes dream the same dream  :shock: Really freaks me out!


----------



## wonderland (Nov 19, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Sorry for your loss, dreams can flle so real, don't they.



thanks, and yes, they can seem so real.



> My husband and I sometimes dream the same dream  :shock: Really freaks me out!



that would freak me out too!!


----------



## IanT (Nov 19, 2009)

aww thats kinda heartwarming 

Ive had those types of dreams about my grandparents 


.... and the saga continues...for the last 2 nights I have had very vivid yet odd dreams... night before last I thought I killed someone...and seriously woke up like distressed....that was really not cool.... especially because I specifically remember trying to cover it up and everyone in the room knew it was someone who was there that had done it but i stayed poker-faced...

then last night i had a dream about my family going over to some womans house and this woman going all crazy on my brothers and I, I remember remaining calm and lowering my voice even as onlookers gathered... wound up she threw a rock at me, hit my dad in the head...and i sent her ass straight to jail....

then I was on the beach with some jamaicans watching a few police rescue someone from the water... and jogging with my little bros...


weeeeeeeiiiiiird lol


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 20, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waking from REM sleep will leave you feeling groggy.Or like your awake,but can't move.really weird...you think you're fully awake,but really yr still in dreamstate. :?


----------



## Manchy (Nov 21, 2009)

my crazy soapy dream 
so, next week i'll start selling soaps on a craft fair. i had a dream that i'm there in my little wooden house, and guy from lush comes (the founder). he's really angry and disappointed with me not buying soap at his store, but making soap myself. we begin a conversation, and after a while, he's not mad any more, and starts sharing some neatto tips and tricks about soap making   
i really felt like Kitten Love when i woke up! and, i don't remember the tips he gave me, just a bunch of gibberish    too bad


----------



## IanT (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah for sure I felt so groggy after the other two of them as well... I dont know how I woke in the middle of it cause I distinctinly remember that I was trying to stay asleep and carry out the extent of the dream to see where it led... but I dont know lol... I know that my body is starting to get habitualized to waking up when my girl wakes up at like 6:30/6:45 so its like my brain knew that though I was dreaming I had to get up soon... 

Thankfully I think I had good dreams for the last two nights...just dont remember them as clearly 

I want to get one of those dream-herb pillows that are supposed to help with lucid dreaming...thats some cool stuff ... In my experience meditation has helped substantially...but I dont know why I run into those crazy dreams...like I dont think I have repressed anger or anything that shoudl cause me to have some wackass dream like that lol....its scared the hell out of me when I woke up and I was like omg is this real or had this all been just a dream (cause I swear I was dreaming that I was asleep dreaming about doing all that...) ... craaaaaaaaaaaazy lol...

been trying to focus my meditations now on clearing negative energy from my life...


----------



## kittywings (Nov 22, 2009)

I have some K-RA-ZY dreams sometimes... we're talking attacks of flying chickens and such.

I've had a few dreams that have come true later, down to the last detail.... UNFORTUNATELY it's always just a snippet from a mundane experience.  Example (I had this is 6th grade): I was sitting in a classroom I didn't recognize with half of the students that I know, half that I don't and a teacher I don't know, I open up a purple textbook to a story and that's it.  

Cut to 7th grade, and I'm in my literature class lookin' around (junior high now- there were 2 intermediate schools in my district: some students from elementary school went to my school the others went to the other and vice versa).  I see all the kids in my class that I know, and as I open my textbook, I realize that it was my exact dream, except now I recognize everything/one.   Weird... why couldn't the universe give me the powerball #'s (actually, once  I had a really strong vibe about the #41 for a powerball ticket and I couldn't decide on it as the powerball or a reg. #... IT WAS BOTH!!!  **** IT!)

Because of mildly psychic things like that, I try to really listen to my feelings because whenever I don't I ALWAYS regret it.  Example: I'll be walking out of the house and I'll think "SCISSORS..."  out of nowhere.  Sure enough, later in the day someone will say "if only we had scissors!"   and VOILA!  EVERY SINGLE TIME!  As random as it may be, I just try to listen.  "NAIL POLISH!" ... it never fails.  "Should I keep these note cards about my Anne Frank book report a year later?  Nah..." throw them away, 2 hours later, someone asks "you don't still have your notes from your Anne Frank book report, do you?"  :evil: 

Sorry for the hijack... I get excited easily.


----------



## Healinya (Nov 22, 2009)

I've also had extremely lucid dreams with relatives who have passed on - to this day I wonder.

I dreamt we were all at the funeral home, my grandfather (who's passed) was in the coffin, and also sitting next to me, while the rest of the family was huddled around my hysterical grandmother to calm her down. My grandfather told me to tell my grandmother to "knock it off for crying out loud - nothing hurts anymore!" (you'd have to imagine the new york italian accent - and he was in pain at the end) Another time, I dreamt about my parent who passed. He showed up at my door looking like a hippie (he always said when he retired he would stop shaving forever). I remember it as if it were a real memory - him telling me that he took a lot of secrets with him for my own good and that it's best to just remember the good times and not dig up things I really don't want to know. I was completely clueless that there was any dirty laundry before that dream. But when I did some searching (naturally) I found out a few things that I, as someone's child, did not ever need to know about them. 

But Ian - LOL - I have dreamt about bringing home a small block from Jamaica many many times lol... I always wake up in a panic attack at the airport as someone grabs my arm.... too funny.


----------



## IanT (Nov 22, 2009)

Kitty-

Yeah! I have those exact same types of experiences often... it freaks me out but that is why i pay so much attention to my intuition cause I know that its going to give me more wisdom.... 

Thats why these dreams freak me out sometimes lol... like wooooahhh...


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 25, 2009)

And to think your dreams have nothing to do with what was done about the old lady. When I have a weird dream I think about what has happen around me the last week or two.


----------



## kittywings (Nov 25, 2009)

I think he's just not TELLING us about his dirty old lady dreams... and yes, you can take that both ways... dirty dreams about a dirty lady!   :wink:


----------

